# 'Twas the week before Christmas...A week of Roosters!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Spent a week hunting pheasants last week on both corners of the state. Weather was perfect...near 50 in the SW and around 30 in the SE. Birds were wild, but still had flushes right at our feet. Limits were no problem and did we have a blast! Here's some pic's...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hunted private land exclusivly, all except for one walk for giggles on some plots land. I don't think I've shot a pheasant on plots land in years and low and behold...I got one!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Spent one morning just filming pheasants running all over the place.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

We weren't the only ones hunting pheasants...This guy didn't seem to mind us taking a few shots as long as he got the bird!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a royal flush!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Another limit!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Could've shot our limit in the ditch everyday...(We didn't!)


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Pheasants were running around everywhere...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Christmas turkey anyone?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

A Golden Gopher & some Pheasants...RJ Anderson who plays hockey for the Goph's and his dad John joined me in the S.E.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Great way to finish up the week!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Those are some AWESOME pics. Especially the ones where there flying.

What kind of camera were you using?

:sniper:


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Very nice photos. And looks like a nice trip. I too would like to know what kind of camera and lense you use. Wild life photography is a hobby I would like to pursue.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

those roosters are just glowing against that snow - great pics!


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Rick Acker said:


> Great way to finish up the week!


Who is the center gentleman in this picture??? He looks familiar, but cannot put a name to a face.

Awesome pictures........looks like you had a great week of hunting.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yep, they're out there. Great pics. Looks like a great time.
Good work,
Dan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice pictures Rick. Man I wish I would take more pictures. They last forever. I think I am going to go out a few times after the season closes with the camera and let the dogs work. Just carry the camera.

Cangrats on some great hunts, and some awsome pictures!!


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Why snow in some picks and not in others?? Just a question. Looks like pics from several years compiled. Outstanding pics however!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

kgpcr said:


> Why snow in some picks and not in others?? Just a question. Looks like pics from several years compiled. Outstanding pics however!


 Because the Western part of the state it was almost fifty degrees and they didn't have any snow left. He hunted both the Eastern and the western part of the state. By the way great pictures, you gotta love the Roosters. :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

kgpcr said:


> Why snow in some picks and not in others?? Just a question. Looks like pics from several years compiled. Outstanding pics however!


I believe I have the same blood drenched sweatshirt on throughout the pic's if you look closely. Call CSI...  Yea there was very little or no snow in the SW and then I also spent a couple of days in the SE as well.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't buy it Rick I think it is photoshopped! :lol:

Man I just got back from a 2,000 mile trip from the west. Very little snow throughout Montana, and alot of ND. In some areas there was a ton, but all in all less then I expected. Where I was in Montana we got over 30 inches while I was there, but about 100 miles away nothing.

And man for ducks and geese.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I see a dog coller remote around your neck, yet no dog in the pictures...give credit where creidt is due, include your dog in the pics!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> I see a dog coller remote around your neck, yet no dog in the pictures...give credit where creidt is due, include your dog in the pics!


I'll keep that in mind next time. Sorry to disapoint. This ones for you...


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Amazing pics Rick!! You must have had that camera out at the range too. :beer:


----------

